
Trolls and conspiracy theorists making the YouTube shooter a free speech martyr - zoolander2
https://www.theverge.com/2018/4/4/17198774/youtube-headquarters-shooting-censorship-free-speech-martyr
======
creaghpatr
The spirit of the article isn't wrong, but The Verge is starting to pull this
rhetorical trick a little too frequently.

In this case, they take an otherwise defendable belief (censorship kills) and
make clear the unsavory company you will find yourself in, should you choose
to go public with this belief.

~~~
mark_edward
If you always find yourself liking things mostly unsavory people like, maybe
you should think about that thing.

~~~
erric
Your definition of unsavory is likely different then someone else’s.

I like whisky. I presume people who fit your definition of unsavory do as
well. Should I re-evaluate my appreciation of whisky?

~~~
creaghpatr
Exactly, you'll commit a ton of unforced Type 1 errors.

